# Mossy oak green leaf is coming back.



## Arrow3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Love this pattern!


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 24, 2015)

Best news I have heard in a while.  Love the MOGL.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 24, 2015)

I saw that earlier. Got to order some.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 24, 2015)

Sure beats Mobu Infinity. That stuff is heinous.


----------



## spydermon (Jan 24, 2015)

Sure hope they have some in Nashville!


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Jan 24, 2015)

I like this pattern as well! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BigPimpin (Jan 24, 2015)

That's my favorite camo pattern.  In 2003, my lucky turkey trousers had to be retired when due to a misjudged barb wire fence.  It was a sad day.  I will order 2 sets when/if it is released.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 24, 2015)

Now we need Realtree Trebark to come back.!


----------



## RUNnGUN (Jan 24, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Now we need Realtree Trebark to come back.!



Agreed!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 24, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Now we need Realtree Trebark to come back.!



For sure I love the old mossy oak green,  I've got 1 shirt left in treebark it's now a short sleave and you can almost see through it, its been worn so much...my go to bow hunt early season shirt!


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Jan 25, 2015)

Any idea of when they might be making a comeback?


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 25, 2015)

At heart, camo's not an important part of my hunting regimen.  However, that is cool camo...Couple of others that were good


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 25, 2015)

Realtree will cause a skin rash....be careful


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2015)

mossyoakpro said:


> Realtree will cause a skin rash....be careful


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 25, 2015)

mossyoakpro said:


> Realtree will cause a skin rash....be careful



And Mossy Oak will make you sterile.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 25, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> And Mossy Oak will make you sterile.



Gud, I dont needs no mo chillern. i do like that pattern, might have to  splurge since some a mine is getting old and faded.

Original treebark camo was before Real tree and was sold by Jim Crumley, It was the only camo available other than army surplus. We all wore jeans and plaid flannel back then, if you wore surplus camo you were called army man, when I wore the first JC's tree bark I was called lizard man,and when it turned my neck green so then I was chameleon lizard man.


----------



## Garnto88 (Jan 25, 2015)

The old woodland green camo has killed more turkeys than anything.   The camo marketing has gotten way out of hand.  The bottomland and green leaf are definitely good patterns.   I buy what is on sale!!!!!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 25, 2015)

mossyoakpro said:


> Realtree will cause a skin rash....be careful





rex upshaw said:


> And Mossy Oak will make you sterile.



guess I will wear Mossy Oak up top and realtree for bottom with trebark underwear then


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 25, 2015)

I loved the old full and fall foliage patterns. I wish they would bring them back.


----------



## Double Cluck (Jan 25, 2015)

We wore woodland or tiger stripe back in the day. There was a mail order place (can't recall the name) we got it from. I bow hunted deer more back then. In the old Baker tree stand. Its a wonder we are still alive. I crashed to the bottom of many trees coming down with a Baker stand. I recall ripping the sleeves off of my best camo shirt while trying to stop my free fall by bear hugging the tree. Ah the good ole days.


----------



## GameReaper13 (Jan 25, 2015)

These are my favorite. Bottom land shirt and forest floor pants.


----------



## gregg (Jan 25, 2015)

Double Cluck said:


> We wore woodland or tiger stripe back in the day. There was a mail order place (can't recall the name) we got it from. I bow hunted deer more back then. In the old Baker tree stand. Its a wonder we are still alive. I crashed to the bottom of many trees coming down with a Baker stand. I recall ripping the sleeves off of my best camo shirt while trying to stop my free fall by bear hugging the tree. Ah the good ole days.


Man your post brought back memories of the Baker stands and free-falling. Not funny though when it happens, I remember one morning I heard a guy near me free-fall and slam into the ground with a groan. I quickly got down and found the guy sitting, dazed under a pine tree, he was okay but swore the Baker was toast. I got rid of my Baker early on as it was an accident waiting to happen. And yeah, I bear-hugged a few trees myself, then slid down to safety.....good ol days alright...lol


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 25, 2015)

Ordered a set Friday. Hope it fits.


----------



## Hunter247 (Jan 25, 2015)

Bought me a pair of pants


----------



## Paint Brush (Jan 25, 2015)

Where can I order this camo


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wonder when or were best camo pattern every made


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 26, 2015)

GameReaper13 said:


> These are my favorite. Bottom land shirt and forest floor pants.



That's as good as it gets. Forest Floor was my favorite.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 27, 2015)

Paint Brush said:


> Where can I order this camo



The MO online store.


----------

